# Neues aus Dänemark: Nach Abo-Rechnungen jetzt Online-Scan



## sascha (2 Mai 2004)

*Neues aus Dänemark: Nach Abo-Rechnungen jetzt teurer Dialer-Scan*

Seit Wochen sorgen die zu Tausenden verschickten Rechnungen für angebliche Erotik-Abonnements im Internet für Wirbel und Verunsicherung. Während die Regulierungsbehörde noch prüft und die Staatsanwaltschaften ermitteln, setzen gewisse Firmen offenbar schon wieder auf ein neues Pferd: ein Schutzprogramm, das ausgerechnet vor Dialern schützen soll – und nach einer Dialer-Einwahl über Dänemark abgerechnet wird. 

Die Seite, auf die uns jetzt mehrere User aufmerksam gemacht haben, heißt pckindersicherung.de und gehört laut Denic-Eintrag einer Privatperson mit Sitz in Dänemark. „Schützen Sie Ihre Kinder vor Erotik-Internetseiten“, wird auf der Webseite gemahnt, unterlegt mit dem Bild eines unschuldig lächelnden Babys. Gleich darunter folgt die Aufforderung, per Buttonklick ein Programm namens PC-Kindersicherung zu installieren. Anschließend sei es möglich, den PC auf „Erwachsenen-Software und Dialern“ zu untersuchen. Mit großen Worten sparen die Anbieter dabei nicht. PC-Kindersicherung sei „das erste und einzige Produkt auf dem Markt, welches unerwünschte Dialer und Erotik-Software“ vom Rechner entferne. Dass es unzählige kostenlose und sehr gute Dialerscanner gibt, wird geflissentlich verschwiegen. Und das ist nicht das Einzige. Dass dieser „Service“ satte 29 Euro kosten soll, findet sich erst nach langer und intensiver Suche – in den AGB und im letzten Absatz der langatmigen Erklärungen.

Umso interessanter ist das System, über das der dänische „Service“ abgerechnet wird. Wer der Aufforderung folgt und sich das Schutzprogramm installieren will, bekommt nämlich gleich zwei Programme auf den Rechner geladen. Zum einen ist das offenbar das Scan-Programm. Zum anderen aber auch ein 44kb kleinen Dialer namens pcks.exe. Dieser ist nach unseren Recherchen nicht bei der Regulierungsbehörde registriert, unterbricht nach dem ActiveX-gesteuerten, automatischen Download sofort die normale Internetverbindung des Surfers und versucht dann, sich über die dänische Nummer 0045-35293065 einzuwählen. Gelingt dies nicht, folgen weitere Einwahlversuche über 00045-35293065, sowie über 01033-45-3593065 und 001033-45-35293065. 

Erst der genaue Blick in die AGB macht klar, worauf die ungewöhnliche Einwahl nach Dänemark hinausläuft. Wer den Download durch Klick auf „Ja“ bestätigt, so heißt es dort, habe nicht nur 29 Euro zu bezahlen. Der Anwender erteile auch „sein Einverständnis alle notwendigen Daten für eine Rechnungsstellung von dazu beauftragten Unternehmen erfassen bzw. recherchieren zu lassen. Dies beinhaltet auch die private Kontaktaufnahme.“ Dass für das kostenpflichtige Schutzprogramm keinerlei weitere Daten des „Kunden“ abgefragt werden, legt zumindest den Schluss nahe, dass hier das gleiche „Geschäftsmodell“ angewandt wird, wie bei den zu Tausenden versandten „Abo-Rechnungen“. Auch in diesen Fällen wurden unter anderem Dialer verwendet, die sich nach Dänemark einwählen. Über Rückverfolgung der Nummer und persönliche Anrufe bei den Betroffenen gelangten die Firmen an die Kontaktdaten für den Rechnungsversand (wir berichteten mehrfach). Gleichzeitig begegnet uns bei pckindersicherung.de ein „alter Bekannter“ wieder: die Persolvo Inkasso GmbH aus Hamburg überwache den Datenschutz beim Dialer-Scan, heißt es auf der Webseite. Nun logiert die Persolvo allerdings nicht nur im gleichen Haus wie die HFM, die mit ihren Rechnungen für vermeintliche Erotik-Abos für Wirbel sorgt. Sie betreibt auch das Mahnwesen für das umstrittene Unternehmen.

Ob das – auch per Pop-up – beworbene Schutzprogramm sein Geld wert ist, kann und soll an dieser Stelle nicht beurteilt werden. Das Abrechnungssystem lässt allerdings viele Fragen offen. Insofern sollten Nutzer das dänische Angebot nach unserer Auffassung zumindest mit Vorsicht betrachten. 

http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Aktuelles/aktuelles.html

cu,

Sascha


----------



## Anonymous (2 Mai 2004)

M.a.W., es wird wieder mal der Bock zum Gärtner gemacht  :-? 
Erinnert mich ein bisschen an den "Schutz vor Dialern" auf einer deutschen Dialerseite...


----------



## Anonymous (7 Mai 2004)

*HFM*

Hallo,

die HFM versucht es auch unter 0045-35293061 also vorsicht!! Ist aber bei der RegTP schon bekannt.


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Mai 2004)

*Re: HFM*

Wäre doch naheliegend , 0045 ist Dänemark   

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Mai 2004)

und wie kommt man da hin? Ein falscher klick genügt...
Na kuckt mal den Anhang an... (Zufallsfund bei suche nach buxo*****, dem "greatest moldawian dialer") (ich hab gestaunt...)

gute nacht
cico


----------



## prenz (13 Mai 2004)

Der Text am unteren Bildrand der Folgeseite ist auch auch knuffig...

"Datenschutz warden von Persolvo ûberwarcht." (Fehler zur allgemeinen Belustigung beibehalten). Den Namen kenne ich doch? 

Macht aber sonst einen Wahnsinnseindruck. Klickibunt wie 'nen XP, endlich mal AGBs in einem Fenster von 100x50 Pixeln, und ein gaaaaaanz professionelles und gewissenhaftes Lektorat am Werk gewesen... :vlol:


----------

